# ATV cultipacker



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I saw this on another web page. I thought some here may find it interesting.

http://www.monroetufline.com/sportsman/bcp_cult_packers.html


----------



## Ed Spin (Mar 20, 2003)

I personally checked this one out. It is as heavy and durable as it looks. I have one reservation, and that is, the one that I looked at closely did not have a turning main shaft, which means it does not have main shaft bearings. The cultipacker wheels turn on the fixed main shaft without lubrication. Don't have any idea how long the shaft or inner diameter of the wheel will last. Don't think about putting grease on the main shaft for a substitute, the dirt will mix with the grease and become a grinding medium. It would work better dry, for the sand particles would work their way out to the edge of the hub eventually. Old time farm implements (disks, cultipackers and other rotary tools) used wooden bearings and lasted for many years, providing the farmer didn't apply grease.

Keep the fun in hunting!


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

I bought a monroe tufline 6' boxscraper for my tractor a few years ago and I have been very pleased with the workmanship and quality of the product.

I will definately consider a purchase of one of those cultipackers for this year for my tractor.


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

Just checked on a price for a 6' cultipacker for my tractor.....$1400 + shipping(around $250 when I had a boxscraper shipped). The cultipacker is around 800#'s. Hmmmmmm...... They also have a nice 6'4" disc in the 900# range for about $1700. I better stop writing and do a little more work!


----------

